# Young male rats, Southampton



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Meet the Agouti boys!

These lads are very very friendly, but they are also very active. We liken them to Border Collies, always needing something to do. At 12 weeks old they are very much more like young females.

We love these guys, dubbed the Batman Boys and we are very sad that they are still here looking for homes.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

We are opening homing to nationwide for these boys who are now over 14 weeks old. There have been no serious applications for them thus far.

They are calming down with age although are likely to remain much livelier then you would expect from bucks. These boys are friendly and curious, and provide endless entertainment with their antics!

Any new home must expect a period of trust building following adoption as they are not quick to take to strangers. Rat proofing of free range areas to doe standards is highly recommended


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Can't believe these guys are still looking.

We've had an offer of a cage to go with them as they cannot be housed in a plastic based cage (recently chewed through the Abode base). 

Very licky boys who really need their forever home


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking and mellowing out somewhat, I can't believe these boys are growing up in rescue


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

All boys still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Reserved pending homecheck


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Homed and settled well


----------

